# Jazz Five game road trip



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So five games to cover here:


Sun, March 8 at Toronto 10:30 a.m.
Tue, March 10 at Indiana 5 p.m.
Wed, March 11 at Atlanta 5 p.m.
Sat, March 14 at Miami 11 a.m.
Sun, March 15 at Orlando

I will say they have the potential to win 5, but I'm seeing at the most 4 out of the 5, most likely 3 out of 5, and they better not end up with less than 3 or this could be very detrimental to where the Jazz end up in the standings.

So lets start it off with discussion on the game against Toronto how will it go?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will say 4out 5. But i hope they go for 5 for 5.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

What are the Jazz now, 2-12 on the second night of back-to-back games? That'll most likely mean two losses at least on this trip. Remember they also still have the worst road record amongst all the contenders. I'll guess the Jazz go 3-2 over the next five. Sloan will dance the Macarena in the privacy of his home if they go 4-1.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> What are the Jazz now, 2-12 on the second night of back-to-back games?


By the end of this trip it will be 4-12. The Jazz have some momentum, and they have some frustrations from their last meeting with the Hawks. Josh Smith is a punk and needs to be manhandled by Harpring.

The game against Orlando is the tough one, as I see it. They'll be at the end of that road trip, and on their second back to back game during the trip. Orlando is tough.

Winning the games on this trip would be HUGE for them. If the other western teams keep beating each other up like they did the past 2 weekends, and the Jazz keep winning, they will have excellent position for the playoffs.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes, Chaser, the Jazz _must_ pick up a few of these games. Have you seen the road schedule that follows this current trip?
At Phoenix, at Portland, at Denver, at New Orleans, at Dallas, at San Antonio, at the Lakers. Ouch!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, its tough, but they have beaten all of those teams already this year, and beating them now would give them a big mental advantage going into the playoffs. Let's just hope they keep up the momentum they have built.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

2-0 so far, tomorrows game against the Hawks will be tough but I feel they'll pull it out with this confidants they seem to be playing with lately. The one I'm most scared of is Miami on Saturday, could be the killer of the streak but I guess they need to get past the Hawks first. Looking good so far and if Boozer would finally break out on this road trip and have a good rest of the trip we won't loose any.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

very good game. tonight should be another good game. Yea saterday game is the scarey one for sure


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm a Jazz fan but certainly felt if would have played anyone but the Pacers we would have lost that one.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I'm a Jazz fan but certainly felt if would have played anyone but the Pacers we would have lost that one.


Shoot, having Danny Granger may have made the difference for the Pacers. Solid win, and it seems like the Jazz are finally figuring out how to close/finish games. Tonight's game is even bigger, and each one will be progressively more-so if they keep winning. At this point in the season, with the playoff seeding being so tight, every game is important!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

If the Jazz play the next two like they did last night, its going to be a long finish to the road trip for those guys. They should have put Matt Harpring in there at the end... he'd have made a difference.... isn't that what I'm supposed to say? :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

They didnt play every well last night that for sure. No D was played. But I will have to say this the ref sucked a big fat one last night. They call a fail on the one end of the court and not the other end.HHHHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMM make you wounder. How can there not be a fail when you have five guys all around you and you go up and end up on the floor. The jazz did not look that good last night. They will finsh this road trip out strong now. They need to.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

There were some bad calls down the stretch but don't tell me that AK and Memo at times didn't look spastics on roller skates- That was painful to watch-
again I am a Jazz fan and go to games- just can't take it when they pack up their bags and fold.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There was the one where Memo went up in front of about three Hawks players and I thought he got hacked pretty bad but they let it go as a block and then on the other end of the court it turned into an "and 1" situation.... that was kinda lame.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i agree


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> There was the one where Memo went up in front of about three Hawks players and I thought he got hacked pretty bad but they let it go as a block and then on the other end of the court it turned into an "and 1" situation.... that was kinda lame.


Thank you Riley... You are coming around...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow that Miami game was tough, Jazz had it more than once both under 2 minutes to go and they couldn't pull there heads out there ass and just take the game. I think yes the Jazz made some seriously stupid plays down the stretch of the 4th but the refs were baling Miami out on both ends by calling touch fouls on us and no fouls on Miami. 7 point lead with 50 seconds to go in regulation, and 8 point lead with 1:40 to go in OT what a frustrating game. Officiating was crap.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Officiating was crap.


Questionable calls almost always go in favor of the home team. It's the unwritten rule in the NBA and has been for as long as I've been watching. The great teams bury their opponents on the road and don't let a few calls change the game's outcome. This current Jazz squad has never shown the mental toughness it takes to play well when calls and fans are going against them. They've only beaten one team with a winning record on the road this year.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

This ought to be the Jazz new road uniform.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am just four minuted into the Magic game on the DVR; just long enough to see Sloan ejected--I will guess a big blowout after such a long game on the front end of a back to back.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, Dwight Howard went for 28 and 20 while Memo went for 3 and 2 _(O)_ . I guess that says it all. The Jazz have now lost three in a row and are a game away from being out of the playoffs altogether. What a difference a road trip makes!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Thank you Riley... You are coming around...


And then this happens..... sorry I can't completely convert Brian. :lol:

Love the idea for the road uni's though....


----------

